# Recommend me a bean?



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a fine green bean for espresso? I'm going to spend the next few weeks experimenting with home roasting and want a solid bean that I can keep using, to improve my roasting. I like a full body, low acidity, and a chocolatey taste. Of course, I know lots of this is down to the roast but I'd still like a good starting point.

Any contenders?

Thanks,

Django


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Why not start with a Brazilian


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Sumatra Jagong Village is a chocolate dark cherry flavour.

Its not difficult to roast & reasonably tolerant.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Could you point me in the right direction for buying said beans?

I'm sat here drinking coffee brewed from Sumatran beans that were roasted yesterday morning in a popcorn maker. And it's pretty good! Not that complex but very clean and still heavy.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You can pick up Jagong from Rave in the green bean section.

I have roasted a few of these and found them easy enough, can be a little chaffy but that gives you more to do in the roast.

You could go for something like monsooned malibar as this has no chaff, the cracks are easier to use and you generally get a more even roast with it.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I love MM but would not suggest as a starter bean.

A lot of the time the cracks seem to run into each other. Easy to miss 1st & then very quickly you've passed 2nd.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You think Ron.. I know they were close but as long as you dont answer your phone and walk away, they are very easy to spot.

Anyhoo, OP you are roasting in a popcorn maker?


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks guys









I am indeed! I'm actually drinking a roast from yesterday morning - french press style. It aint too bad! Great fun too.

The comparison photo is of the two roasts I did yesterday.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Leftie looks a bit under roasted, rightie looks better.

Both uneven, but guess that is tricky in a popcorn roaster?


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Annoyingly, the colours here aren't really representative of the true colour. Bloody iphone.

But yeah, not totally even. However still better than the photos show. I'll try and get some more later.

I'm drinking the darker roast at the moment.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

It will improve no end if you can leave a while to rest.

At least 4-5 days. Difficult to hold off,I know but really worth while.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Try less in the chamber to see if that helps even it out....


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

So difficult to wait! But I'll try.

Thanks Froggy, I'll try that.


----------

